# Java auf PDA



## Helios (11. Mrz 2005)

Hi,

ich muss für meine Diplomarbeit eine Java-Applikation auf einem PDA schreiben, welche dann über WLAN mittels RMI mit einem Server kommuniziert.

Hat jemand von euch schon erfahrungen mit Java auf PDA? Soweit ich die Aussagen auf java.sun.com verstehe bräcuhte ich dazu dass CDC-Profile aus dem J2ME und dass optionale RMI OP Packet. Dass Problem ist dass es nur für Linux verfügbar ist. Auf dem PDA läuft jedoch entweder Windows CE oder Windows Mobile 2003. Dies ist nicht änderbar, da es sich um Geräte eines Großkunden handelt.

Gibt es noch andere - nach Möglichkeit für studienzwecke freie - VMs/Toolkits von Drittanbietern? Oder begehe ich generell irgendwo einen Denkfehler? Es muss doch irgendwie möglich seien auf einem Windows-PDA...Java laufen zu lassen?

mfg Ronny


----------



## lehmo (21. Mrz 2005)

Ich habe fast das gleiche Thema für meine Diplomarbeit. 
Und ich habe das gleiche Problem, fehlende INFORMATIONEN. Aber ich habe noch etwas gefunden und zwar auf www.ewesoft.com !!!
Es hat eine eigene VM und ist im Vergleich zu PersonalJava besser. Lies es Dir mal durch, ist ganz gut beschrieben.
Wenn du noch Infos über Java auf PDA's hast, würde ich mich freuen wenn du sie hier mal veröffentlichst.


----------



## Helios (22. Mrz 2005)

Hi

schön dass mal eienr antwortet...hatte die hoffnung schon aufgegeben

ewe hab ich auch gefunden..dass problem ist

1.) ewe kann kein rmi..zumindest gibt es laut der ewe-apikeine entsprechenden klassen..oder hab ich da was übersehen?

2.) nice-to-have...wären die symbol-klassen..da mein test-pda von symbol ist und ich auch ganz gerne den barcode-scanner usw ansprechen würde

2 VMs die ich momentan favorisiere und die beides können (sollen) sind:

creme (http://www.nsicom.com/) sowie superwaba (http://www.superwaba.com.br/en/default.asp)

mfg heli

PS_OT: wenn wir schon ähnliche DA-Themen haben, wäre es doch gut wenn wir uns auch weiterhin austauschen? was meinst? ich bin am rumspielen mit besagten VMs...schwierig sit nciht unbedingt das coden...sondern erstmal das simple einrichten und benutzen der SDKs ..*hmpf*


----------



## lehmo (3. Apr 2005)

Keine schlechte Idee ein paar Informationen auszutauschen.


----------



## Morthi (9. Apr 2005)

Hallo,

habe CrEme jetzt auch  mal getest.

Test-Applikation und Test-Applet liefen,
enthielten allerdings auch keine speziellen
Klassen.

Was mich interessieren würde, ob
man eine Touchscreen-Eingabe programmieren
kann, so dass jemand auf dem PDA unterschreiben
kann und das Programm als BMP speichert.

Weiterhin habe ich auch keine Vorstellung, wie
man z.B. einen SQL Server 2000 CE "ansteuert."

Kann jemand gute Literatur zu dem Thema 
empfehlen?

So viele Fragen...

M


----------



## farkarich (7. Jul 2005)

Hi leute, ich muss auch sowas bauen, zwar ned für die schule aber die Arbeit, 
habt ihr schon gecheckt welche VM, RMI kann, weil ich sollt die daten an einen JBOSS schicken!!

lg
Farkarich


----------



## MPW (26. Jul 2005)

Kann man denn da keine normales JVM draufknallen, hab' keine Ahnung von Windows CD/MObile 2003, aber ist das denn so anders???


----------



## Avaj (14. Dez 2005)

Geht mir ähnlich wie euch. 
Weiß auch nicht weiter.

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=25452


----------



## Nick H. (15. Dez 2005)

ich würde euch raten mal auf www.j2meforum.com zu fragen
die kenne sich da viel besser aus
und können euch sicher auch gute Tutorials geben


----------



## Oskar (23. Dez 2005)

Tach zusammen,

gehöre auch zu den Studies die sich mit J2ME in der Studien / Diplomarbeit rumschlagen (werden).

Ich hätte folgende Infos zu der obigen Problematik (leider hab ich das bisher nur auf theoretischer ebende betrachtet, kann euch daher nicht sagen ob es tatsächlich funktioniert):

www.esmertec.com Hier gibt es eine (nicht kostenlose) VM für PDAs mit Windows Mobile die neben CDC auch CLDC kann
IBM Websphere Mobile ebenfalls nicht kostenlose VM von IBM für PDAs wobei sie nur auf speziellen Plattformen läuft.

Hope it helps.
Oskar


----------



## MPW (23. Dez 2005)

Oskar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> www.esmertec.com Hier gibt es eine (nicht kostenlose) VM für PDAs mit Windows Mobile die neben CDC auch CLDC kann
> IBM Websphere Mobile ebenfalls nicht kostenlose VM von IBM für PDAs wobei sie nur auf speziellen Plattformen läuft.
> Oskar



Hm, was genau willst du(threadowner) denn eigentlich, eine halbwegs normale JVM mit AWT oder so....z.B. eine 1.1/2er oder eine MicroEdition?


----------



## Slava (24. Dez 2005)

habt ihr versucht die SRC von java zu benutzen?
es muss doch möglich sein die nötige klassen aus rmi-packet zu selectieren?
ganzen packet braucht ihr nicht, nur die classen die für client nötig sind.

ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, dass Stub keine native methoden benutzt, es wird bestimmt auch nötig sein ein paar klassen von anderen pakage mitnehmen, aber versuchen lohnt es sich

Selbst habe ich das nicht gemacht, das ist nur eine Überlegung


----------

